# Dying berried OEBT...AWESOME update, post #112



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck in trying to hatch the eggs. I know others have had some survivors. I have tried it about 3 times now and did not get one hatchling. I used the nets in the flow of the filter and added a bubbler under the net. The eggs just turn fuzzy and die off. I have not had any luck with it but I really hope you do.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I've tried it once and failed miserably as well but it's worth a shot. Right now I've just done something that put a little extra life into her (poured half the tank water out of her container she was in and replaced it with pure RO, but no remineralizing). She's now trying to right herself. I've never had any issues with Paraguard but that's the only thing that's changed in the last 48 hours was that one dose. I'd love for her to make it but not too hopeful. Gonna run errands and hopefully she'll be either REALLY alive when I get back or REALLY dead.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In the meantime, if she's dying, put her in a net and place an airstone beneath it. Crank it up on high once you have just the eggs in the net.


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> I've tried it once and failed miserably as well but it's worth a shot. Right now I've just done something that put a little extra life into her (poured half the tank water out of her container she was in and replaced it with pure RO, but no remineralizing). She's now trying to right herself. I've never had any issues with Paraguard but that's the only thing that's changed in the last 48 hours was that one dose. I'd love for her to make it but not too hopeful. Gonna run errands and hopefully she'll be either REALLY alive when I get back or REALLY dead.


I had been successfully hatched the eggs of PFR. I put them in a tea stainless steel mesh, hanging on top of a sponge filter. 90% of the egg hatch. It's better if you turn the heater to 78 F and increase pH to 7.6 to fight of mold infection


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

ryantube said:


> I had been successfully hatched the eggs of PFR. I put them in a tea stainless steel mesh, hanging on top of a sponge filter. 90% of the egg hatch. It's better if you turn the heater to 78 F and increase pH to 7.6 to fight of mold infection


I tried this and failed so have a hatching net now. The eggs got in a deadspot on the tea ball and fungus got them all. 

She's not dead yet and is actually upright and doing her best to keep her eggs fanned. I don't expect her to make it long but she's more alive than she was an hour ago.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Good news. I'm keeping fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Best of luck! I hope she pulls through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm really interested in how this pans out....get the hatching net ready. I want to know how to do this as I'm sure I will need to learn this skill one day.

Crossing my fingers too.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Well, I'm back from errands and she's still alive. Sometimes upright, sometimes on her side. I've got the net ready and airstone, gotta get everything run to my airpump later. If she hasn't died by the time I go to bed I'll get her in the net with the airstone under it as suggested. I know from past experience sometimes it takes them hours to die once they get like this. Ugghh I'll keep everyone posted whether she lives or I get these eggs out. I'm determined to give it my best shot to keep her alive or keep those eggs going. Poor thing, even in her final hours she's still trying to fan those eggs every couple of minutes.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh no! I hope everything turns out okay Jaime. I know you do your best for your babies.

My RCS you sent me are doing great, I love watching them zoom around and nomming on everything. Building them a moss wall tonight, so there is something happy to think about for you.

Good luck!


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

do you have any indian almond leafs anywhere, or can get some from someone near to you....Put a few of those in with her...she can pick off the leaf for food and the anti-bacterial properties in the leaves may help her recover....also alder cones are good too. I second the airstone though she's going to need oxygen to combat whatever is ailing her and the airstone will circulate the water too. You can leave her in the container with the almond leaves as biofilm will develope on them and babies eat this if they get hatched.

I have a container (marina breeder box) that I have outside of one of my tiger tanks, its got the water coming in from the tank and going back into it. I have an additional airstone inside and alder cones, oak leaves, indian almond leaves and moss and I have about 10+ baby shrimplets living in this box. they were born in there :smile:

Hope she makes it...keep us posted.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Idk if it'll help but I witnessed some "groggyness" and uncoordinated swimming a day or two after one of my PFR became berried. Idk if it's just the stress/energy of mating/berrying that exhausted her but it had me worried. She is completely okay as of now though and was the only berried shrimp (out of 3) to have this activity. Hope all goes well.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

pinoyghost2 said:


> do you have any indian almond leafs anywhere, or can get some from someone near to you....Put a few of those in with her...she can pick off the leaf for food and the anti-bacterial properties in the leaves may help her recover....also alder cones are good too. I second the airstone though she's going to need oxygen to combat whatever is ailing her and the airstone will circulate the water too. You can leave her in the container with the almond leaves as biofilm will develope on them and babies eat this if they get hatched.
> 
> I have a container (marina breeder box) that I have outside of one of my tiger tanks, its got the water coming in from the tank and going back into it. I have an additional airstone inside and alder cones, oak leaves, indian almond leaves and moss and I have about 10+ baby shrimplets living in this box. they were born in there :smile:
> 
> Hope she makes it...keep us posted.


I've got her in the net with an airstone under her. Have TONS of alder cones and IAL so I'll put a couple of those in there with her in the container. She really looks like she's on her way out now. :icon_sad:


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Jaime. One of my fire yellow neos did this when she became berried, too. 
After she died I extracted the eggs and about 10 of them hatched. I wonder if there's just something about berried females in the Fall? A lot of people are reporting berried shrimp deaths right now.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

I wonder if that has something to do with it... I just had my wild bee that was berried kick the bucket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

HighDesert said:


> I'm so sorry, Jaime. One of my fire yellow neos did this when she became berried, too.
> After she died I extracted the eggs and about 10 of them hatched. I wonder if there's just something about berried females in the Fall? A lot of people are reporting berried shrimp deaths right now.


I really hope it's nothing I did but gosh, I wish I could figure it out. 

I took drastic measures and mixed up fresh water for her in case it was something in the tank water (like the Paraguard). Of course got params as close as possible to the tank just no meds. I figured, heck, why not, she's on her last legs. And she's STILL alive. Mostly on her side but still alive. I didn't check the tank when I woke up but got home from feeding the horses at about 10 am, so she's going on 8 hours minimum like this.

Every now and again she uprights herself so she's got fight in her...I think. Sure would be nice for her to be alive in the morning. Sigh.

I'm sorry to hear others have been having the same problems but if I gotta be honest...I will say misery loves company and I feel better that it's not just me. I was flying high on the fact that I had a berried OEBT and a berried CRS all in one week so yeah, crestfallen would be about the only way I can describe it. And my CRS is hiding so I hope she doesn't kick the can. I can TELL she's stressed...this OEBT momma looked like she was the healthiest dang thing in the tank. Whipping other shrimp for food, munching on biofilm, constantly wandering the tank and never hiding. Phooey dangit, PHOOEY!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Well I'll be danged. She made it through the night.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Good news! Hopefully she will rebound!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Great news! Hopefully she'll hold on until the eggs hatch!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

She's still wanting to spend time on her side, but she fans her eggs while she's down. It looks like she has a wee bit more energy and is uprighting herself more. Yesterday she spent 75-80% of her time on her side, for the brief time I've stared at her this morning it looks like 50% of the time she's on her side. I put a tiny amount of moss (like one strand) in the net with her in case she wants to grab on or nibble. If she decides to pull through this I'm not going to put her back in the tank until she hatches those babies. Then I can do a slow acclimation for several days to ready everyone. I'm probably being overly cautious but I'm still floored she made it through the night. Still not getting my hopes up but still pretty dang shocked.

If she can make it through tomorrow I'll let her out of the net and into the entire tupperware. Hate to keep her in such a tiny area really (that little hatching net could probably hold one chicken egg).


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Wow, that's really incredible! Most of them will leave during the night if they're going to. If she were a mammal I'd attribute it to some sort of neuro-toxin. It sounds like nothing in there would have caused this, but I've had some weird things happen with berried mamas being sensitive to stuff the rest of them aren't. I think you're doing the right thing giving her fresh water sans meds and keeping her isolated. If it is a toxicity issue, the cleaner her water, the better she can expel anything icky. Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I just changed her water out again and let her out of the net cause I was afraid her legs were getting stuck in it. She's still in there upright and moving, albeit slowly. I think I can count all of her legs but it really looks like she just can't walk well. I have a small amount of hair algae in that tank that I pull out anytime I see it and I almost wonder if she got caught up in something in there. When I say small amount I mean, I might notice 3-4 strands every 2-3 days. Besides the Paraguard nothing in her life really changed. Oh, and I have many berried Supremes in there doing fine, she was my only berried OEBT in that tank. I know the Supremes are much hardier. 

So we're at 30 hours from when I found her lifeless (lifeless looking anyway). Really stunned she's lasted this long. And that she's handling 100% water changes like they are nothing (I'm always so nervous of changing large portions of water...that'll show me). Tried to see if she had an appetite today but no dice there. I'll keep on keeping on while she makes up her mind what she wants to do.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

37 hours alive and counting. I want to be sure and update this thread because I've never seen a shrimp live even a few hours once they lay on their side like that and just stop moving. It's still touch and go with her and she was on her side quite a bit today but again not nearly as bad as yesterday. Every hour she makes it I'm more hopeful. I've got so much ial and alder cones in there it looks like she's chilling out in apple juice.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

ravensgate said:


> 37 hours alive and counting. I want to be sure and update this thread because I've never seen a shrimp live even a few hours once they lay on their side like that and just stop moving. It's still touch and go with her and she was on her side quite a bit today but again not nearly as bad as yesterday. Every hour she makes it I'm more hopeful. I've got so much ial and alder cones in there it looks like she's chilling out in apple juice.


I'm surprised she hasn't ditched (dropped) those eggs completely. They are all still under her tail??


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Option said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't ditched (dropped) those eggs completely. They are all still under her tail??


Yep, every single one. Was on her side this morning, turned the light on and she uprighted herself. Holy crap....I just went to look at her and she was climbing up an IAL!!! Not eating, just clinging to it but her having the strength to climb is a new development since she became ill. More promising!!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

You may be making medical history here with shrimp, Ravensgate.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

When I get home I'm going to take pics of her setup and go through exactly what I've done so far. This just might be a strange circumstance but if it helps someone else might be worth documenting.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

This is wicked weird, but so cool! Braxton-Hicks contractions, maybe?  I am rooting for the little fighter!


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

keep up the good work, you and she are fighting for those babies to stay alive. The anti-biotic properties of the alder cones and IAL are helping whatever is wrong with her equalibrium (now that I think about it, my OEBT female did this same thing) went round and round, upside down and sideways for a day or so then she settled down I thought it was the Eros I had dosed in the tank that day. Maybe she just got a bigger dose and it stupified her? 

Anyways, the IAL is ok for her to eat off so she won't get hungry and again eating it will also help with her progress.

Question: do you have a low or high PH in the tank where she was....Tiger's like higher PH of 7 and up! CRS on the other hand as you know need low PH less than 7. I would not put her back into a tank that has lower than 7 PH.

I would also maybe ditch you media (floss if any) and put new stuff in and add a small net baggie of carbon near the water flow for a day or 2 this will absorb the medications in the water and clean the tank of them, then you ditch the carbon bag.

I inadvertently used mineral oil in my CO2 counter and it got into my water, left a film across the top, so I put a carbon baggie under the filter for 2 days, and NO mineral oil left on the surface of the water. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed for her!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I need all the good shrimpie mojo I can get so thank you! I WANT her to make it because those must be some strong genetics to come back how she has. So here is the order of events and what exactly I've done (so it's in one post, most is repeat info, some is new)

Sunday night, 8 pm, dosed full dose of Paraguard (suspected bacterial infection on 1 or 2, was going to dose whole tank for 14 days...only did one)

*DAY 1 *- Monday morning 10am - only berried OEBT I had found on her side on the substrate under some moss, thought to be dead. Tried to put my plant tweezers in to grab her by the tail and she flicked across the tank when I touched her tail (didn't grab her I don't think, just touched her tail). Floated lifeless back down to a moss pad, landing on her side...not moving. Scooped her into a net, she didn't move at all when being put in the net. 

*Note - all other shrimp in tank including berried Supreme neos were all fine except her. Prior the the Paraguard this shrimp showed ZERO signs of being unhealthy and was quite active, never hiding, and was constantly munching goodies in the tank. No signs of bacterial infection, no cloudiness, no missing antenna, etc. I have dosed Paraguard before with neos and never had any casualties so didn't even think twice about using it on this tank. Could be the culprit, might not have anything to do with it, but was the only change this shrimp had in her environment that I'm aware of. All other parameters normal and safe.

Step 1 - Got her into a clean tupperware container with some tank water. Still lifeless on her side but could see some faint twitching of back legs

Step 2 - an hour or two later decided to add some straight RO water to her container to dilute the tank water in case it was in fact a reaction she was having to the Paraguard. She flitted across the bowl, coming to rest again, on her side. She would arch her back and bow back down every now and again. Not sure if she was trying to expel the eggs or if this was a symptom of whatever was wrong with her. 

Step 3 - Decided to take drastic measures and a few hours after I had initially pulled her out of the tank I decided to put her in clean water. I did a mix of about 60% tap to 40% RO since that's pretty much what I do when I do water changes on my tanks. Checked TDS to make sure it was close and dechlorinated with Prime. Did not check GH, KH, or pH since they all fall pretty much in range of the tank when I do my water mix that way (pH generally is about .2 higher then the substrate buffers it back down by the next day). I poured her from her current container into a hatching net and placed the hatching net in the new, fresh container of water. Place an airstone directly under the net in case she passed. An hour or two after that, placed some pieces of Grade A Catappa leaves in there (I only have one large one left, will be doing small pieces til I get more in) and some alder cones. My alder cones do not leech any tannins so I wasn't sure if they'd help or not. The Grade A leaves leech TONS of tannins as opposed to some of the lower grade leaves I have in.

The shrimp would occasionally upright herself, then jerk across the bowl, landing on her side again. This continued throughout the day with her spending about 75% of her time on her side, the other times she would be upright. Fanning eggs every couple of minutes.

*DAY 2* - Shrimp makes it through the night. Throughout the course of the day she began spending more time upright than the previous day. About 50/50. Attempted to feed her, but she has no appetite or energy to eat. Did another 100% water change. I have two bowls I'm alternating her back and forth in so I can have water ready. I mixed it up an hour or two before I put her in so that the IALs have a chance to leech tannins into the new water. This time I added a dose of Melafix (maybe a little less than a full dose for this amount of water). Would be found laying on her side, but if I stared at her or moved close to the bowl she would upright herself. She also began trying to walk some. I got her out of the hatching net because I was fearful her legs were getting stuck in it as she seemed to have some trouble moving within it. Let her go in the tupperware container. By the evening she was spending even more time in the upright position. Still arching and bowing the back occasionally. Still fanning eggs lightly every couple of minutes. 

*DAY 3 *(today) - awoke to find her on her side, but quickly uprighted herself when I turned the bathroom light on. Began to climb an IAL leaf that had become vertical in her container. Couple of hours later she is still on the leaf, not eating, but hanging on which is a good sign she is getting strength back in her legs. Will attempt to feed kale this afternoon...may sprinkle tiny amount of Gravidas in. After she has a chance to eat I will do another 100% water change just as I have been but will continue with the Melafix dosing daily. 

So, that's just a repeat of most of the info I had already posted but a little more in depth and all in one place. 

Here are photos (horrible photos but photos nonetheless). When I took the first photo I realized I couldn't tell if she was hanging onto the leaf or resting on the bottom of the container so I pushed the leaf down to get a better look and she hung on for the ride. I really hope I can get her appetite up. No poop in the containers that I've seen and I don't want her to starve to death. The photos are not color corrected or altered in anyway as I wanted folks to see just how much tannin stain is happening in the water right now. Really wish I had more grade A leaves on hand, will have to search the forums and see if anyone in the states carries them (I've been getting my Grade A's from Amy in Singapore).

I will continue to update this thread daily. Hopefully with GOOD reports. Never will I give up on a shrimp again if I find them motionless but still alive. Any time that has happened in the past, they always passed within a few hours. Now I know that maybe, just maybe there may be a chance. Obviously, every case will be different but I certainly feel it's worth trying.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

pinoyghost2 said:


> keep up the good work, you and she are fighting for those babies to stay alive. The anti-biotic properties of the alder cones and IAL are helping whatever is wrong with her equalibrium (now that I think about it, my OEBT female did this same thing) went round and round, upside down and sideways for a day or so then she settled down I thought it was the Eros I had dosed in the tank that day. Maybe she just got a bigger dose and it stupified her?
> 
> Anyways, the IAL is ok for her to eat off so she won't get hungry and again eating it will also help with her progress.
> 
> ...


Her tank is 7.2 where she came out of. Just OEBTs and Supremes in that tank, no CRS.

The CRS are in with my PFRs and Cherries at a pH of 7.2 as well. They are grade A CRS, and are doing just fine in that pH (growing and the biggest now berried). Not picky like some of the higher grades.


I see no need to ditch media because Paraguard is completely ineffective/inert after 24 hours per Seachem. It does not build up in the tank nor does it linger. No need to run carbon or anything after it's been used. There is brand new Purigen on the filter though. She won't be going back in that tank until after the babies are born if she decides to make it.


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

I just now went through this thread, and I'm so glad she doing a little better! I'm doing research on these little buggers, the fact that you are taking very drastic measures to get her to hatch kinda scares me about trying these little guys.

Keep us posted, I'm subscribing to this thread!!! And good luck!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Continued signs of improvement. She was upside down hanging from an IAL and by the time I went and grabbed the camera she was on the next leaf over. Annnnndddd, her front legs are moving and it appears she is eating biofilm! Optimism now initiated


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome! I have NEVER seen a turn around. This is fascinating!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

So I just moved her to a bowl of fresh water and have discovered a couple of things. When I first pulled her out on Monday she couldn't get her legs under her...like a dying insect (or shrimp) who's legs want to fold under them. I moved her out of that hatching net yesterday because it looked like her legs were getting stuck. Well I just netted her out of her bowl with a soft shrimp net and couldn't get her out of the net. It DID look like her legs were stuck. Even pulling the net out of the water wouldn't peel her off. I had to just let her take her time and walk out of it, slowly. Upon further investigation, there is something wrong with the left legs and it looks like one may even be completely missing (may have gotten chewed off by another shrimp when she fell ill). I photographed her two days before this happened and all legs were there and speckled the same. Now the legs on that side appear clearish. Not white...just clear, like fishing line. Not speckled like the other side. All antennae are fine. And I don't know if she was eating or not earlier, when I got her in the fresh water I could see her better cause it's not tannin stained yet. And it just looks like she sort of wiggles her front pincers to and fro without really doing much. Almost looks neurological. But I hate to count her out when she's been improving so much. She couldn't walk at all yesterday, today she is walking and climbing. If she's lost a leg then I'm hoping to pull her through to her next molt and see if she can regenerate. I'll be doing my water changes differently now and not netting her like I did. No sense in all that stress til her legs work again (if they do, fingers crossed). Pictures of her, hopefully you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a suggestion, when I am moving shimp out of a container like that and I want the shrimp and not the water, I often just use a tablespoon or a teaspoon and gently scoop them up with that. Seems to be a lot less stress and while I have never had one jump out, I would not go walking around with it, I always have the containers right next to each other and over a safe work area just in case.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

EXCELLENT suggestion Rod! I was just going to drain most of her container water out and pour the fresh in but I like your suggestion much better. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Could you have had/have an ammonia or nitrite/ate problem? My first crs died 1 by 1 and your "dying insect" description sounded familiar. Mine would look like they were partially paralyzed and unable to fully use their legs. They could use them....set of, but it was like they weren't able to make them do what they wanted them to do. I finally came to the conclusion that I was pretty certain it was from over feeding. I've only changed that and give more frequent water changes and all are fine now. 

Oh and I've hatched cherry eggs. I hope it doesn't come down to this, however if she doesn't make it, Find a good set (2 sets actually) of pointed tweezers/forceps (in the makeup area of you're local store) and gently tease the eggs from her. Don't focus on grabbing individual eggs, but rather grab "between her and her eggs" and push the eggs off of her. Like others have said, remove white or fungus eggs. Watch to make sure your the aeration doesn't push them up to the surface or to the edge of whatever you are using. Keep them submerged. Play with your air valve if needed. 

Hope this helps a little. You have very good observation skills by the way. Good job! Keeping my fingers crossed!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Aquasapien69 said:


> Could you have had/have an ammonia or nitrite/ate problem? My first crs died 1 by 1 and your "dying insect" description sounded familiar. Mine would look like they were partially paralyzed and unable to fully use their legs. They could use them....set of, but it was like they weren't able to make them do what they wanted them to do. I finally came to the conclusion that I was pretty certain it was from over feeding. I've only changed that and give more frequent water changes and all are fine now.
> 
> Oh and I've hatched cherry eggs. I hope it doesn't come down to this, however if she doesn't make it, Find a good set (2 sets actually) of pointed tweezers/forceps (in the makeup area of you're local store) and gently tease the eggs from her. Don't focus on grabbing individual eggs, but rather grab "between her and her eggs" and push the eggs off of her. Like others have said, remove white or fungus eggs. Watch to make sure your the aeration doesn't push them up to the surface or to the edge of whatever you are using. Keep them submerged. Play with your air valve if needed.
> 
> ...


Checked all parameters the day I found her and have tested every day since to make sure nothing is fluctuating. Ammonia 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 0, pH 7.2, TDS 168. Nothing moves off those figures. I only feed 3 times a week and all food stuff is gone within 1-2 hours so definitely don't think it's overfeeding. Those OEBTs don't really swarm the food like the neos and snails do but I changed things up today and fed them then immediately turned the lights out. That was the most OEBTs I've seen in the dish since I got them! 

What you are describing sounds like what she is going through though. And I thought of something else. Every time I have found her laying on her side it's always been on her left side...with the awkward legs. I would feel like I was being cruel to her if it wasn't for the vast improvements she's been making. I won't let her go on forever like this though. If she can't function in the tank in the future there is no sense and letting her be eaten alive in there. Still hopeful she can recover. She was on an alder cone a while ago so still looking ok.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Hmmmm. Well it sound like you have everything covered very well. Sounds like your shrimp are very lucky to have someone to take care of them as well as you do. I'm pretty sure i did something wrong because mine kept dying. You, on the other hand, may not have done anything wrong. It may just be one of those things that just happens. 

You did the deductive reasoning thing trying to figured out what changed last. Paraguard, seems to get the hairy eyeball look. Although you've had good results in the past. Maybe melafix and Paraguard dosing close together, had an antagonistic affect. I dunno. Grasping at straws here. What signs did you see that made you first decide to dose with melafix and then paraguard? 

Hang in there and know you are doing more than most people would. Some times our critters just die......it teaches us how fleeting life can be and to enjoy life moment by moment...... Your doing good. I'll keep watching and hoping.....



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I have two grade a leaves I can drop in the mail to you. Pm me your address.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Aquasapien69 said:


> HWhat signs did you see that made you first decide to dose with melafix and then paraguard?



Had one or two with antennae not the same length and had just gotten a new shipment in. Did the Melafix for a week then gave the tank a couple of days off (or maybe 3, I'd have to look at my shrimp calendar) and decided to just follow up with Paraguard to hit any bacteria potentially in there from a different angle. Melafix is natural, Paraguard has some meds in it I believe but nothing over the top (I didn't think) so I just figured they'd be fine. I did about a 30% water change after the Melafix and Purigen runs on the tank so there should have been negligible amounts in there I would think, by the time I did the Paraguard. But I'm still new to this so I could just be WAY off/wrong. 

Thanks for the well wishes for her, I will keep everyone posted on progress


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

HighDesert said:


> I have two grade a leaves I can drop in the mail to you. Pm me your address.



Oh my goodness, how generous of you! I just ordered some a few hours ago from a TPT member so hopefully they will be here SOON. But that was so very kind of you to offer to help me!!! Thank you so much


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting more news.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Still alive this morning. Still no poop in the container though. How long can she go without food safely?? There is biofilm on the leaves but she won't eat anything I tempt her with.


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Not a single egg dropped out? If so that is amazing. This one is making one muther (no pun intended) of a sacrifice! LOL

(fingers crossed still)


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Not a single egg dropped!! Even when she couldn't stand she'd fan those eggs. I keep checking them to make sure I don't see a fungus growing and so far so good. Annndd this is also her first time being berried as well. Crazy!


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If she's made it this far, I think she will survive...just keep doing everything the way you are, try not to stress her out...I second the teaspoon or tablespoon method if you have to move her, just slowly place it below her and let her move onto it herself. I believe she will
regain her legs once she molts again and that won't be until after she hatches the babies (if they molt while berried they usually lose the eggs)

She definitely a fighter gal...gotta call her Ramba!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

pinoyghost2 said:


> If she's made it this far, I think she will survive...just keep doing everything the way you are, try not to stress her out...I second the teaspoon or tablespoon method if you have to move her, just slowly place it below her and let her move onto it herself. I believe she will
> regain her legs once she molts again and that won't be until after she hatches the babies (if they molt while berried they usually lose the eggs)
> 
> She definitely a fighter gal...gotta call her Ramba!



This is what I'm hopeful for (that she'll molt later and regain any affected or lost limbs). I never really get 'attached' to particular shrimp like I would a dog or cat, but heck, if she makes it through she'll most definitely be named. LOL!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

WE HAVE POOP!!! LOL! And healthy looking poop which means she is officially eating for the first time since Monday and her front pincers are working. YAAAAAAAAAAAYYY! I try not to get too excited but she is just making leaps and bounds of improvements. Still fanning those eggs and today I saw her working a back leg back to them to move them around. I honestly can't believe it. Thank you all for the well wishes and keep 'em coming, I'll keep updating!!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Good job, as I have saved a couple OEBT when I started keeping them, they failed to molt and were stuck half in and out of there molt, after 2 min I grabbed the first and peeled it off and did the same to the second! Both made it just fine


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's stories like these that remind me how mind-blowing it is that our little crustaceans are able to carry so many eggs and care for them until they hatch.

I know there's no way I could handle the human version. 

Glad to see she's coming around!


----------



## Zenzu (Mar 23, 2012)

Great News! Stay Strong Little OEBT, Stay Strong!


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Fascinating, simply fascinating! I applaud you, Raven, for being so caring and going through what you did for this shrimp. I look forward to reading this thread every day to find out the status, and am happy to hear everything is going well. Keep up the good fight, and good luck to you and the little one.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

shloken38 said:


> Fascinating, simply fascinating! I applaud you, Raven, for being so caring and going through what you did for this shrimp. I look forward to reading this thread every day to find out the status, and am happy to hear everything is going well. Keep up the good fight, and good luck to you and the little one.


What she said! 1+

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

DAY 6 update! Momma is still alive and doing pretty good. This morning it looks like she dropped or had kicked out one egg. So, it's been rescued and in the hatching net with the airstone below it. It was pretty simple to get it up with a syringe so if she drops more I'll grab them and put them in the net.  All the other eggs still look in there. In the couple of times I've attempted to count them (before she got sick) she had between 12 and 15. Still optimistic! Just 12-14 more days before the eggs are due to hatch (she berried on the 4th of this month). WOOT! She still won't eat any food I put in with her (fresh veggies or Mosura, etc foods) but she's still pooping so I'll gather she's getting what she needs off the IAL leaves.

EDITED- I do believe she just ate a small amount of some Benibachi Golden Eye Food I just put in there.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Wow good job usually when a shrimp acts funny like that I usually think the worst. Even when I isolate the shrimp increase more O2 and IAL they kick the can. Good luck and take care of her she's fighter and a keeper!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Sunday report! Momma wound up dropping a total of two eggs yesterday...one was found when I woke up and one I found right after she'd dropped it. Put both in the hatching net with airstone underneath, this morning one was already covered in fungus. I would like to assume it was the first one I had found and possibly had the start of it before I put it in the net since I don't know how long it had been laying there. 

But the OEBT herself seems to be doing rather well. Still has the majority of her eggs which I am even more hopeful she survives since my attempts at hatching have been failures with both teaballs and actual hatching nets. She is currently underneath an IAL leaf hanging upside down munching away. I will continue reports, keep up the good thoughts if you can!

Oh and yesterday I decided to net her when I swapped her bowls. This time she didn't have that 'sticky leg' look she had the last time and easily walked/swam out of the net. She gets fresh piece of IAL and alder cone with each change and I leave an old leaf in for biolfim. She also gets a dose of Melafix with each water change as well, again, changing 100% of water. I make up a new bowl every day, get some tannins going in it, and let it sit for a couple of hours then I scoop her up and put her in. 

Egg hatch date is between the 25-27th. A little more than a week and half to go. Go momma GO!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

rah rah rah!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This is quite inspiring. You've done an awesome job. May I ask what what 'healthy' poop is? How do you classify it as healthy or unhealthy?


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

MABJ said:


> This is quite inspiring. You've done an awesome job. May I ask what what 'healthy' poop is? How do you classify it as healthy or unhealthy?
> 
> 
> From MABJ's iPhone
> 2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!



When she was first starting to poop it was somewhat stringy and would have section of clearish color and then a section of brown then a section of clear, etc. Then it became the normal brownish beige color and solid with no clear spaces. So to my eye, looked healthy. LOL. I by no means am an expert or even intermediate level so take that with a grain of salt Only been 'shrimpin' since February


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Who would have thought poop is such a great thing! I completely get it though hahaha

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Wouldn't this be funny (well sorta) if the problem was all just constipation to begin with....


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well very nice. My shrimp have 'long' poop.. It is thick and fully brown, but I don't know if that's bad, that's what I've been trying to figure out lol. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Option said:


> Wouldn't this be funny (well sorta) if the problem was all just constipation to begin with....


Well, constipation isn't going to cause a problem with her legs (which I mentioned a photographed a several posts back)

I only mentioned the poop because she had gone so long without eating (because her legs didn't work right) that I was waiting to see if her digestive system would eventually stabilize and return to normal.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Well she's still hanging in there and ate a good lunch of Repashy today, first time I've seen her go after any food I've offered. I lost both eggs I had in the net to fungus. There must be a flaw in my 'design' because the eggs would get trapped on seams of the net where air bubbles couldn't get to them. Same thing happened when I did the teaball with the PFR eggs. If she drops anymore hubby and I are going to put our brains together for a full proof plan to ensure constant movement...it will be something we have to rig I'm sure. I've seen tons of threads/blogs about it and am doing things the same I thought, just not having much luck. So now it's even more important to me that she carry these eggs herself, my luck with any hatching attempts is pathetic!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Yay on the eating! When I lost the one berried neo and extracted the eggs, I put them in a HUGE wad of moss in one of those Marina breeder boxes. They use an air pump to circulate tank water through the box. I kept it on a medium flow and the movement of the water gently undulating the moss must have been enough, because some of them hatched! 



ravensgate said:


> Well she's still hanging in there and ate a good lunch of Repashy today, first time I've seen her go after any food I've offered. I lost both eggs I had in the net to fungus. There must be a flaw in my 'design' because the eggs would get trapped on seams of the net where air bubbles couldn't get to them. Same thing happened when I did the teaball with the PFR eggs. If she drops anymore hubby and I are going to put our brains together for a full proof plan to ensure constant movement...it will be something we have to rig I'm sure. I've seen tons of threads/blogs about it and am doing things the same I thought, just not having much luck. So now it's even more important to me that she carry these eggs herself, my luck with any hatching attempts is pathetic!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if rigging something up so they float up and around (like a snow globe) would work better?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

HighDesert said:


> Yay on the eating! When I lost the one berried neo and extracted the eggs, I put them in a HUGE wad of moss in one of those Marina breeder boxes. They use an air pump to circulate tank water through the box. I kept it on a medium flow and the movement of the water gently undulating the moss must have been enough, because some of them hatched!



Ooooooooooooo, I like that idea. Fingers crossed she doesn't drop any more of course but yes, yes, I like the sound of that and will for sure try that next time. It makes sense to that the bubbles would move the moss...the problem kept happening that the eggs would get trapped somewhere on the net and even with bubbles right underneath it they couldn't dislodge and got covered in fungus. And I received those leaves yesterday THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I wonder if rigging something up so they float up and around (like a snow globe) would work better?



I thought about some sort of PVC contraption with a hole drilled through for an airline, but will try the moss thing next. Eventually I'll get it right. LOL!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> I thought about some sort of PVC contraption with a hole drilled through for an airline, but will try the moss thing next. Eventually I'll get it right. LOL!


Oh no... I get what you're saying. Do the PVC pipe. Or even some clear pipe.. You can drill two holes in it, sick a net Baggie in the middle, pull it through the two holes, then put an air stone through the pipe, and the bubbles will float up, constantly having nowhere to go but directly on the eggs 

The only downside is it'll be tough to tell when they hatch. You'll definitely have to check for the hatched eggs frequently but it's easy if you use a clear pipe.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I'm so glad they arrived! I've been using one of the same batch on some fish with ulcerative sores and the tannins seem to be leaching decently, but not iced tea dark. 

I don't know how great the box and moss idea is, but it worked for me. I decided to just give it a shot since I already had it set up and it had a couple of older groups of babies in it. 



ravensgate said:


> Ooooooooooooo, I like that idea. Fingers crossed she doesn't drop any more of course but yes, yes, I like the sound of that and will for sure try that next time. It makes sense to that the bubbles would move the moss...the problem kept happening that the eggs would get trapped somewhere on the net and even with bubbles right underneath it they couldn't dislodge and got covered in fungus. And I received those leaves yesterday THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I wonder if rigging something up so they float up and around (like a snow globe) would work better?


That's a good idea! I just did that because I had the box already set up and it worked okay.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Good to know it works. 

I figured what the mom does is constantly run water over the eggs, so this in theory should do something similar.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

The one time i did this, because a momma cherry died, I just hung a brine shrimp net so that half of it was in the water....and half out.....like the way you would hang one if you had a fish or shrimp in it for a couple of minutes after you caught it. Anyway....then i just positioned it so that a little bit off the water coming out of my Aquaclear HOB filter ran into the net. It moved the eggs around a little and provided constant fresh water. I checked often and picked out the bad ones. Probably had 10 or so hatch out of 25ish.....i didn't take notes.

I explain this to maybe give you other ideas for your device. Maybe you don't need bubbles and tubes. Also to Suggest that you only need oxygenated water moving the eggs around a little. And suggest that mortality rates are probably fairly high when artificially hatching them unless you have the method down pat and practice a lot......so don't be too hard on yourself for having lost a couple so far. I think you're doing great!

Wishing you luck!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

i sux at keeping the oebts... had like 26.. now down to 5... lol... ph 6.7 ppm178


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you have any methylane blue maybe add a bit of that to the breeder box, I do this when hatching angelfish eggs (stops them fungusing) and keep the eggs swirling around by putting them under the airstone...you could just hang a small net bag (like the small wedding favor bags you get in the craft stores/dollar stores) I use these for everything....putting them over my HOB intakes, holding peat moss in a tank, carbon etc.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

cantsay39 said:


> i sux at keeping the oebts... had like 26.. now down to 5... lol... ph 6.7 ppm178


You should try to change the water parameters. They do their best at 7.2-7.4 ph. What was your gh and kh...?

It's worth the effort to save the eggs if you are there in time. The grossest part os retrieving the eggs from the momma carcass. I screamed and reeked doing it.


----------



## D-raw (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow this shrimp is still fighting?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm tellin' ya, once Ravensgate grabs onto an idea, she's tenacious! She's amazing that way!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

She's still hanging in there!! Doing well as of this morning. She still gets 100 percent water changes daily with her IAL, alder cones and melafix and air stone. She even knows when the net comes in she needs to crawl in to go to her new clean bowl for the night. I've taken to calling her Ms. Thang. Lol!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow she's smart.... Good for you


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Thang!!?? Lol where did that come from? LOL "Ms. Thang" it is! This is a very cool thread....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Aquasapien69 said:


> Thang!!?? Lol where did that come from? LOL "Ms. Thang" it is! This is a very cool thread....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



I have no idea...I just know I started telling hubby 'well, Ms Thang decided to eat today.' 'Gotta go get Ms Thang's fresh bowl ready'. LOL! So now it sort stuck. Poor 'thang'. HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like a Kelly Clarkson song. LOL


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> You should try to change the water parameters. They do their best at 7.2-7.4 ph. What was your gh and kh...?
> 
> It's worth the effort to save the eggs if you are there in time. The grossest part os retrieving the eggs from the momma carcass. I screamed and reeked doing it.


Gh 5 Kh 6 ppm171 ph7.0~ they are alive but not getting bigger or breeding


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I just did a large WC (80%) in my OEBT tank yesterday and apparently went to0 heavy with the tap on my tap/RO mix. My KH is between 6-7 (started to turn at 6, really turned at 7) and GH 9. Typically that tank runs KH 4 and GH 6, pH holds steady at 7.2. And after the big WC yesterday I have a new berried OEBT this morning so that's good. Hoping she holds and doesn't give me any issues. Going to rethink the next water change and see if I should drop that KH and GH a bit. Kinda depends on how they do for the next week til the next water change. If they all are doing well or I get more berried I'll know what they like a little better as far as params go. 

Oh, and I know I mentioned it earlier but Ms. Thang is due next week (8 days!). I still say it's a miracle she has pulled through this long. Seeing as how she couldn't even sit upright hardly at all for the first 24 hours. Still hopeful she makes a full recovery and can get out of that tupperware and back into her home


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Update! She's still hanging on and still holding those eggs. I got a breeder net yesterday but it's too big for her container so I'm going to make one instead custom fit for her container. She will be going in it tomorrow and the eggs are due to hatch on Thursday (give or take a few days). Fingers crossed babies hatch and do well and she molts and regains the lost leg and the legs that don't work right come back normal. Keep up the good vibes for Ms Thang!


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Hang in there Ms. Thang!!!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

YAY! You go gal!


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I just wanna say that even if the eggs/babies don't make it, it is still quite a miracle that the mother made it this far. Sounds like a full recovery to me.




ravensgate said:


> Update! She's still hanging on and still holding those eggs. I got a breeder net yesterday but it's too big for her container so I'm going to make one instead custom fit for her container. She will be going in it tomorrow and the eggs are due to hatch on Thursday (give or take a few days). Fingers crossed babies hatch and do well and she molts and regains the lost leg and the legs that don't work right come back normal. Keep up the good vibes for Ms Thang!


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm still holding my breath for you Jaime!

I'm glad Mama Shrimp seems to be hanging on. I'm sending all the happy shrimp vibes your way.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Have been sending you good mojo since I first saw the thread when you found her, but was too wussy to read it.

I'm so glad things are going well!

*more mojo*


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

update?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for asking Bryce! She is due any day now (today is day 21). She is REALLY fanning those eggs pretty much constantly now. I've never had one in such closed quarters to be able to watch her every movement like this. Her eggs are dark. Speedie has mentioned that OEBT eggs are yellow unless crossed with BTOE then they are darker. Well, all I have in that tank are OEBTs and her eggs have been a darker green color since she berried. I *think* I can see dark spots on the eggs (eyes) but I'm not going to swear to it as she's staying tucked under leaves and it's hard to see them clearly through the container and the net. The eggs are starting to protrude a bit more downward than they have been.

I hope my next update is a good and exciting one!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

This is really great, Jaime! I keep checking in to see how she's fairing.


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 13, 2012)

Keep us updated!

What a trooper!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm currently doing a test with Mosura Gravidas to see if it helps berried shrimps stay berried. I'll let you know if it's a good product or not just in case this happens again


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Yes, keep me posted. I am patiently tapping my fingers...waiting for babies to show. She's fanning those eggs like they are really aggravating her so I'm hoping maybe by tomorrow. OF course, I'll be gone most of the morning and afternoon...so I'm just SURE she'll have them then. LOL!


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Good luck Jaime lotsa mojo your way!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thank you thank you. She's losing quite a bit of color...not going cloudy, but going somewhat transparent so I think she's ready for them to come out. It's hard not to get attached to a shrimp when you've been so one on one with them for weeks. Fingers crossed for little lady and those babies. If I can get the babies to make it I might gain some confidence back in keeping these suckers.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Good news update, I hope?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

The only update is she still has those eggs. Arrrgggh! I want babies!! She's at day 25 now so I'm hoping this week at least.


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> The only update is she still has those eggs. Arrrgggh! I want babies!! She's at day 25 now so I'm hoping this week at least.


I'm glad mama shrimp is still hanging on! Have you slowed down on water changes, or still doing them daily? 
Also one of the shrimps I got from you is saddled, now I just need an old enough male.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> The only update is she still has those eggs. Arrrgggh! I want babies!! She's at day 25 now so I'm hoping this week at least.


The bigger update is that she's still alive! Way to go ravensgate!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Yes her being alive is the biggest feat!!! Woot!! I slowed water changes to about every other day but just slowed down to that probably 4 days ago. I admit not wanting to push my luck this close to her being due. So glad one of those babies is already getting saddle Elppan!!! They grow up so fast


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Any updates Jamie?


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

She is still hanging in there. Let's seeeee....ummm... she's at 30 days today with those eggs. I've started handling her water changes differently. Instead of 100% changes and moving her from one container to another I've been siphoning out poop out of the net and getting the water level low and adding new fresh water in. Winds up being more like a 60-70% change as opposed to a full out 100%. She still has a good appetite and acting healthy...she's just not having those babies. I have no idea just how long they can hang onto those eggs. I know I've read some CRS can go 40 days depending on water temp and other variables. Just not sure on OEBTs. Crossing fingers for sometimes this weekend having babies.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Just got home from watching a cross country race in the city and guess who has babies??????

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!! She still has about about 4 eggs in her and she's keeping her little swimmeretts stretched down a lot but so far there are two little babies right behind her on an IAL leaf. I don't want to disturb her by taking the lid off to be nosy and count others. I'll wait until she's had all of them to investigate. She didn't have a ton of eggs...probably 10 or less but I can't be sure until I get a full head count.

Her journey doesn't end here! Now what I want to do is let the babies settle and grow for a week where they are, then I will begin acclimating them to the tank. BUT, I will be leaving them in the breeder net for an extra 2 weeks or so once they get in the tank, so I can monitor their growth and feedings a little more closely. She will return to the whole tank once she has molted and I can tell if she will be able to get around (I want her back to 100% with those legs and movement). Now I've got to cross fingers they acclimate well and I can get the babies to survive the first 3-4 weeks. 

HAPPY DAY!


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

good luck. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! Thanks for letting us know!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Woohoo congrats awesome news!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

So awesome. Pics or it didn't happen :O


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

MABJ said:


> So awesome. Pics or it didn't happen :O
> 
> 
> MABJ's iDevice used for this message


HAHAHA, trying to get pics through a breeder net in a tupperware container is dang near impossible but I'll try to get something tomorrow


----------



## Elppan (Aug 21, 2012)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Ok, a couple of babies were in a good spot where I thought they'd show up on camera. Two babies, one on top of the leaf and one on bottom, both to the left of Ms Thang So far I've seen 3 at once, haven't looked too hard..trying to give her privacy Tannin stained water plus breeder net in that container just make for an extra craptastic photo. LOL!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

She's had them all, molted and regenerated that leg that was missing.  I still don't have a head count on them but have seen 4 at once now.


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

What a great turn of events!


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Very nice! Great news!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm happy for you that she and most of the babies made it.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

That is just way too cool.


----------



## Lkittredge (Jul 27, 2012)

What an awesome thread. Glad you got rewarded for your dedication and efforts.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for the congrats folks and for following the saga! The babies are still hiding in their tower of IAL leaves...I can see 3 today. And now the Ms Thang has all of her limbs back she is zooming around her breeder net like it's nobody's business. LOL! And has a BIG appetite. Birthing babies is hard work indeed I can't wait for the babies to get more active so I can get a better idea of how many there are.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Welp, another update. Yesterday the babies were 3 weeks old so I decided it was time to put Ms Thang and brood into the big tank...though keeping them in the breeder net. I had done 3 days of tedious and slow acclimating just to be overly cautious. I've had HORRIBLE luck with my OEBTs, down to 3 adult from 23 and according to my count yesterday Ms Thang has approximately 4-6 babies (they are still quite clear so it is hard to see them). So needless to say, if I lose them all I don't think I'll try them again as it's been so disheartening.

At any rate, I put her in the tank and she immediately started patrolling the net and trying to climb out. Her whole little head was out of the water at times. So I figured well, the tank is poisoning her. This went on for several hours when I decide that perhaps she wasn't trying to get out of the water, but instead wanted IN to the tank. So I put her net in....she ran over and climbed in like the good little trained shrimp she had wound up being and I put her in the tank. No sooner she hit the ground than she was turning over substrate, eating away. She seemed so happy. Then an hour after that she happened upon a Supreme that had molted earlier in the morning and wasn't doing to good of a job of hiding and she decided he was a tasty snack. I've heard OEBTs are bad about that if they don't get enough protein in their diet. I mean, the shrimp wasn't slow or sick, she just grabbed him, bent him backwards and started chowing down. He just couldn't get away (he was somewhat of a juvie).

At any rate, being in the tupperware she'd been in for the last 7 weeks she didn't have much light since it seemed she didn't like the light and would hide so I kept a lid on her container so she had natural light just not direct overhead light. And of course being in a net there was no substrate. But she still was fed a healthy varied diet through. This is what she looks like now. I assure you, anything that looks like a blue cast in this photo is not there. She is clear with the whole front half of her body yellow under the shell. If you want to see what she looked like before all this happened look at the photo under my screenname to the left. She is a German as was a very vibrant blue at the start of this. I will be curious to see if she regains color. She has an absolutely HUGE saddle though and the two other adults left are both males so maybe she'll get bred again. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow she is tough!

Congrats to you my friend! Will be shipping your silk plants this week!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Still amazed at the time and care you give. Kudos. I hope you repopulate your tank. 




MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## paybackranch (Jan 5, 2010)

I enjoyed your thread. Love it when someone who puts time & effort reaps the rewards. So did Ms. Thang & her crew.


----------

